
Natural language processing and customer experience - Varuns
http://blog.geckolyst.com/2016/10/14/nps-the-superpower-that-drives-sales/
======
CarolineW
This is _nothing_ to do with "Natural Language Processing" and the title is
thereby completely misleading. I hope the mods change it.

In fact, the whole thing feels like nothing more than an
advertisement/promotion. Personally, I'm borderline on flagging it as
inappropriate because of that.

